# SQL-Abfrage, Filewriter .txt Datei



## student.winf (4. Okt 2013)

Hallo liebe Forum-Gemeinde

Da dies mein erster Post ist, seht mir bitte eventuelle Fehler nach

Zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe eine SQL-Datenbank, in dieser stehen daten die ich gerne rauslesen möchte und in eine txt. Datei schrieben möchte.

Das funktioniert auch alles. Mein Problem ist, dass am Ende des .txt-Files eine Leerzeile eingefügt wird und ich habe keine Ahnung warum. Unterbinden kann ich das auch nicht. Habe schon vieles probiert, aber das richtige war nicht dabei. Anbei die Methode und ein Beispiel der resultierenden .txt Datei.



```
public void lager() throws IOException, SQLException {
		
		String tmp;
		String unit_id;
		String tu_type;
		String loc_id;
		
		fw = new PrintWriter(new FileWriter("tmp.txt", false));
		
		String sql = String
				.format("select * from wm_trabin left join wm_traunit on wm_trabin.unit_id = wm_traunit.unit_id order by wm_trabin.loc_id");

		DatabaseStatement stmt = new DatabaseStatement(DatabaseConnection.getInstance());

		ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(sql);
		while (rs.next()) {

				unit_id = rs.getString(3);
				tu_type = rs.getString(20);
				loc_id = rs.getString(1);
				
				tmp = unit_id + ";" + tu_type + ";" + loc_id + "1"; 				              
                                                               fw.println(tmp);	
				
			}
		
		rs.close();
		stmt.close();
		fw.flush();
		fw.close();
	}
```


Es sind 3 Einträge vorhanden. Als txt. Datei bekommt dann als Beispiel:

DEFGR1;ABCD;DEFG1
DEFGR2;ABCD;DEFG2
DEFGR3;ABCD;DEFG3
LEERZEILE


Also: DIe Leerzeile ist das Problem, wie kann ich das verhindern/abfangen? Warum schreibt er die Leerzeile??Nach der Leerzeile ist das Dokument zu Ende!

Danke


----------



## ARadauer (4. Okt 2013)

fw.println

schreibt den text und einen zeilen umbruch. dafür steht das ln...

was kannst du dagegen machen... print verwenden und wenn du gerade nicht in der ersten zeile bist einfach ein fw.println(""); befor du die zeile schreibst...


----------



## student.winf (4. Okt 2013)

boah, ist mir peinlich. danke


----------

